# ipw2200, wpa_supplicant 0.5.7 [SOLVED - read last post]

## WildChild

I just upgraded to the last udev version and wpa_supplicant 0.5.7 and my wireless stopped working. If I execute wpa_supplicant manually using the debug parameter, I get this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING
> 
> Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)
> ...

 

My configuration:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> eapol_version=1
> ...

 

Any idea about the problem?

----------

## WildChild

If I start the radio manually and then wpa_supplicant manually it works.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> iwconfig wlan0 txpower 28mw
> 
> wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -D wext -dd
> ...

 

Maybe there is a problem with the init scripts?

----------

## WildChild

Problem solved! 

In the "/lib/rcscripts/net/wpa_supplicant.sh" file owned by baselayout I found this section which drew my attention:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>         ebegin "Starting wpa_supplicant on ${iface}"
> 
>         cfgfile="${opts##* -c}"
> ...

 

The script looks first for a "/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant-${iface}.conf" file, then for a "/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf" file and finally for a "/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf" file. The problem is with the upgrade from wpa_supplicant 0.5.4 to wpa_supplicant 0.5.7. The old version provided no default configuration file but there was a "/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.example" you could copy to "/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf" for the configuration. With the upgrade, the version 0.5.7 provides a default "/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf" file and the old files are not removed. In this default file, there is no AP set. Since the wpa_supplicant.sh script provided by baselayout looks for the "/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf" first, my personnal configuration is not loaded... I moved the "/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf" file to "/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf" and then deleted "/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.example" and now it works! 

This is a proof that etc-update isn't enough sometime...

----------

## saturday

Thanks, that solved my problem as well!

 :Smile: 

----------

## Clansman

Thank you WildChild.

I had the same problems and kept reconfiguring the card manually each time I needed it... until I found some time to dig for the real cause of the problem.

Cheers,

----------

